# Aurora Snowmobile Christmas Tree Layout



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Kind of late, but just unloaded the TMs new digital camera and sorted through the shots of my Christmas-tree slot layout. The results are in my *Imgur Photo Album.*

I've liked Aurora's 1971 T-jet Snowmobile sets ever since I learned the story behind them: after the fast Tyco cars forced the crash development of the AF/X, Aurora was stuck with a few million Tjet chassis that nobody wanted (until recently). To get rid of them, they developed novelty products, like the snowmobiles, for sale outside the normal slotracing market. To dump the chassis, it was worth molding up a special run of white L&J track, blue and white thumb-buster carbon-disc controllers, and special blue powerpacks. But the keen part was the wiggle-tracks molded in translucent blue plastic "ice."

When I got a set for a reasonable price (almost), I started planning a snowy back-country layout for under the tree. I was very pleased with the results. You could look at it and almost feel the cold, - mighty welcome during a very warm Texas winter.

There were some problems with the old controllers, but I had two Sno-mo party nights with different sets of guests, some of whom had never held a controller. They all seemed to have fun. One nine-year old who really liked racing the sleds, spotted a normal T-jet on the work area, and gasped, "You can race _*cars*_ too?"

Please check out the *photos*. Any comments or questions are welcome.

And I could still use a couple of junker snowmobile bodies, any condition, for repainting. Missing skis, motors, or riders - no prob; scratches, scrapes, broken windshields, bad posts - they're all okay. PM me.
-- D


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

That's very cool. Just looking at the pics makes me want to don some warm gloves, hats, and boots. Very professionally done and the pictures are timeless.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great layout! Enjoyed the pix! Thanks, rr :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

hahaha thats way too cool. D, makes me want to stoke up the fire! nice work!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Darnit that came out really good!! Excellent all the way around!! Challenging layout packed with great scenic detail!! I can feel the cold just looking at it!! Need some hot cocoa now!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*great looking layout*

I love it,

Perfect for the Snowmobiles and great photography.

Now do the Red Dunes Set!

Awesome.........

Bob Beers


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

How fun is that? Love the blue cellophane water/ice. Very cool layout (no pun intended).

Jim


----------



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

Neat! It's great to see these things actually getting used.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Ya knocked one out of the park, Dslot! I wish I was YOUR kid now. heh. Always wanted that set. It is store display-picture-window perfect.

"Can we buy one dad, please, please, please, please?


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*!!!*

That is neat.Nice job!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

Thats awesome.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

unbelievable! GREAT work!


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

:wave:Thanks for all the nice words, guys. I've been very happy with how it turned out also.


> _Bob Beers sez_: Now do the *Red Dunes* Set!


(Chuckle)  Yes, I've been watching out for a Red Dunes set since I got the Snowmobiles. I like the Aurora dune buggies a lot and mine _need_ a place to play. Of course, I might have to add a Good-Humor Ice Cream Truck to offset the feel of all that hot desert terrain. 

I suspect Red Dunes will go for more than I'm willing to pay. But we'll see. My inner child may just sucker-punch my crabby old inner cheapskate.
- D


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Love the pics of those white tracks and snowmobiles tearing it up! Thanks for Sharron...


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

What a way cool layout you made!!! You show a huge amount of imagination with this effort!! Rock On! It speaks to the kid that still lives within us.

:drunk::hat::freak::dude:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Fan darntastic "D" !


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Dslot said:


> :wave:Thanks for all the nice words, guys. I've been very happy with how it turned out also.
> 
> (Chuckle)  Yes, I've been watching out for a Red Dunes set since I got the Snowmobiles. I like the Aurora dune buggies a lot and mine _need_ a place to play. Of course, I might have to add a Good-Humor Ice Cream Truck to offset the feel of all that hot desert terrain.
> 
> ...



Punch him once for me too, mate. 

I would love to see you set this up around a big cactus plant.....but the TM might punch you for having a pile of sand on the table. heh!


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

Damm! Now I want to find that set, thanks alot!


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

> *Bob-zilla* sez: _Love the pics of those white tracks and snowmobiles tearing it up!_


Actually, tearing it up was the cats' job. I didn't hire them, they just volunteered. You couldn't yell at them, because then they'd take a big startled jump and deforest a couple of square feet.

-- D


----------



## mdeland (Apr 22, 2008)

HAve a look at this!!!
Flea Bay#290290699244	

I guess I will never own a set! LOL


:freak:


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

mdeland said:


> HAve a look at this!!!
> Flea Bay#290290699244
> I guess I will never own a set! LOL :freak:


Don't let that discourage you. Somebody's just trolling for suckers. There was one a few weeks ago at four-hundred and something, and nobody nibbled, so this guy is just following the time-honored tactic: "If it doesn't sell, double the price and see what happens." Marketing people say it works a surprising amount of the time. 

Wait for one without a BUY IT NOW. I got mine in competitive bidding for a bit over a quarter of this clown's asking price - box a little rubbed, track a little dirty and yellowed, one speed control slightly flaky, and one missing track pin, everything else in fine, used shape. In other words - _just right_ for a guy who wants to run it, not display it.

Of course, there are plenty of people who'd say I got taken to the cleaners for a used slotcar set with only two weirdo vehicles, but I really wanted to do this for this Christmas. And I'm happy as a clam with it.

-- D


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

*Red Dunes -- Make It So*



> From the Snowmobiles thread:
> *Mr. Aurora*: Now do the Red Dunes Set!
> 
> *Me*: ...I've been watching out for a Red Dunes set since I got the Snowmobiles. ... My inner child may just sucker-punch my crabby old inner cheapskate.
> ...


_I got no vans and it's breaking my heart. 
But I got some sand dunes and that's a start..._
-- apologies to Ringo Starr

First purchase in the *Red Dunes* project. 
To keep the piece, Inner Child decided to forgo the nice box, yellow plunger-controllers and other collector bits (unless they show up cheap and separately), and just go for the keen track and silly vehicles. Wallet is happy so far.
-- D


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Gotta love them DB's. Lay it on us Dslot... love to see it all come together. nd


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow!! Nice score on the track!!! I'll be watching to see how this comes together!!


----------

